# Global ICAO/IATA Airport List



## FastTrax (May 18, 2021)

www.airportsbase.com


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2021)

Does anyone know how airlines assign flight numbers? No cheating and no FastTrax.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 19, 2021)

probaby one two three


----------



## FastTrax (May 19, 2021)

oldman said:


> Does anyone know how airlines assign flight numbers? No cheating and no FastTrax.



My yap is sealed Sully.


----------



## FastTrax (May 19, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> probaby one two three



ROTFLMAO x 100


----------

